# Power Mac G3 B&W boot and upgrade OS X max ?



## Nymz (22 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour ,

Je me suis récemment engagé pour une connaissance étant donné que j'aime ce genre de "pépin" de remettre en état d'usine un Power Mac G3 B&W (Bleu et blanc). Actuellement, verrouillé par un mot de passe administrateur une session invité a été crée.

C'est là que j'interviens, d'après plusieurs recherches sur la toile, il est possible de upgrader cette machine en OS X 10.4 dit Tiger. Je n'ai pas les dvd's officiels de la machine ni même de dvd d'origine de OS X 10.4 Tiger, cependant la machine tourne d'après "A propos de ce Mac" en OS 9.1 version Mac OS FU1-9.1 Mac OS ROM vFU - 7.5.1, mémoire intégré : 512 Mo

Quelqu'un aurai un bon tutoriel pour installer sur la machine OS X Tiger 10.4 ainsi que le procéder pour créer un DVD type usine bootable avec OS X Tiger 10.4 avec comme base le logiciel en format .dmg que j'ai déjà téléchargé.

Merci,


----------



## Invité (22 Novembre 2015)

Pendant que tu es sous 9, vérifie déjà si le Firmware est à jour :
https://support.apple.com/kb/DL1251?locale=fr_FR&viewlocale=en_US

Autrement, il me semble qu'il y a plusieurs version de cet ordi, et la première version (a) a un contrôleur ide buggué, non ?

Pour créer un Dvd depuis un .dmg, il suffit de le monter, ensuite ouvrir l'utilitaire de disque.
Sélectionner l'image dans la colonne de gauche et cliquer sur "graver"

Tu pourrais demander à un modo de transférer ton post dans *Mac PPC G3/G4/G5*


----------



## Nymz (22 Novembre 2015)

J'ai téléchargé le fichier dans le lien que tu m'as communiqué, je l'ai importé sur une clé USB de mon Macbook Pro vers le G3 mais impossible de l'ouvrir... (Erreur -39) il n'est pas connecté à internet. Demain, je ré-essaye connecté à internet. 

Quelle est la commande pour booter directement sur le lecteur ? J'ai essayé "ALT" seul, rien. "C" seul rien. "ALT+C" rien... 

Une idée ? J'ai crée mon DVD en ouvrant le .dmg convertit en .cdr une fois ouvert les icônes sont griser et non ouvrable depuis mon Macbook Pro sous El Capitan donc pas pu aller plus loin dans l'installation. J'ai quand même graver ses 3 fichiers en les ayant au préalables sélectionné directement depuis leur ouverture, j'ai ensuite fait double clic (deux doigts) graver sur le disque. Depuis ma MAJ vers El Capitan j'ai un peu perdu mes repères je ne sais pas trop comment faire pour graver depuis mon Utilitaire de disque comme sous Snow Léopard, quand je l'ouvre je ne retrouve plus l'ouverture de mon .dmg dans la colonne et donc pas de gravure comme on le connait tous.

Cordialement.


----------



## Invité (22 Novembre 2015)

Ah ouais t'es passé au Capitaine.
J'ai entendu parler des limitations de l'utilitaire de disque, mais je n'ai pas installé ce truc…

Donc désolé, je ne peux pas t'aider
Ah si, si tu as une version de Toast (je ne sais pas si c'est compatible avec ElC) c'est possible aussi de graver un .dmg bootable il me semble…


----------

